# What do you do if a cubical switch arc flashes? Why, you operate it again of course..



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that right there is called natural selection.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The Spanish writting explains everything to me, little secret, they enforce laws and work on cars the same way. Somebody hand them a shovel so they don't screw anything up.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice PPE!


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I love how he looked thru the glass after the flash first before he touched anything. :no:

It was probably the lawn mower handle that was stored behind the gear that touched something :laughing:


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

It almost looks like they set this up and knew it was going to happen.....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't understand what the goal was. To demonstrate on camera that, yes, it's broke? He opens it and then recloses it.

Reminds me of one of our customers that knew they had a bad air-break where the arcing contacts weren't disengaging properly, so instead of fixing it, they just had a bunch of permanent signs made "DO NOT OPEN UNDER LOAD!"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

would you be that calm if you weren't expecting the flash ? hell no. that wasn't the first, second, or third time that was done.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is that a cot on the floor in front of the gear?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Why was there a camera even in there? Seems set up to me.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

chewy said:


> Why was there a camera even in there? Seems set up to me.


Nope, they were making a safety video for the electrician jobs at Day Labor places


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> Nope, they were making a safety video for the electrician jobs at Day Labor places


So it was just a firecracker?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Just keep closing it until the arcing goes away:no:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

WhitehouseRT said:


> It almost looks like they set this up and knew it was going to happen.....


 I thought the same thing.


----------

